# parched corn



## Happymeehl (Jul 8, 2011)

I read on the internet about old time explorers that lived on parched corn for sometimes weeks or a month at a time with no ill effects. Has anyone heard or know where I might get more info on this?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know anything about this, but with corn being mostly genetically engineered, I do my best to avoid yellow corn. If you could find it made with the options--white corn, blue corn, or popcorn-- or if you could make your own with these, it might be better.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

Look here:

Traditional trail foods: transportable calories by Brad Rohdenburg Issue #81


----------



## Happymeehl (Jul 8, 2011)

efbjr said:


> Look here:
> 
> Traditional trail foods: transportable calories by Brad Rohdenburg Issue #81


Thanks this is a good link


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Lot of good sites...*



Happymeehl said:


> Thanks this is a good link


I know! I get hungry just looking at the recipe for peanut butter pemmican! 

Got to try making it one day.

A lot of the backpacking sites have a lot of links to foods like this. Try Whiteblaze, Practical Backpacking, to name two. Google "trail foods", "dehydrating", "Freezer Bag Cooking"...lots of good info out there.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Happymeehl said:


> I read on the internet about old time explorers that lived on parched corn for sometimes weeks or a month at a time with no ill effects. Has anyone heard or know where I might get more info on this?


One of our members, horseman09, makes it. He sent me some a while back and it's really good. If he doesn't see this thread you could PM him.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/members/horseman09/


----------

